# Happy Birthday Trishaanne!!



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Pattie!!!! Have a wonderful day and year!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's Patties Birthday??
I hope you have the greatest day!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

*Have a great day*

*Happy Birthday !!*


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

*sings the birthday song*

And you smell like one too!

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday Pattie!! I hope this one was your best ever!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope you have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday Pattie! You deserve it!

...to the hostess with the mostess.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy BirthDay to You
have a good one


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday trish


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pattie. You're a wonderful friend, one of the nicest people (if not the nicest) I've ever met, and deserve all the best on this, your day. May you have many many more.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Trishaanne!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A very merry b-day to you


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, TA.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy , Happy birthday!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Horror Day so your 21 how many times now:devil:

Aw your such a sweety


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

*happy Birthday Patty*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Pattie!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pattie!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have the best day ever!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. It was a wonderful birthday, even though I really hate birthdays. This was my first birthday as a grandmother...not sure how that was gonna make me feel but it was no big deal. The girls at work gave me a cake yesterday, which sabotaged my diet BIG TIME, and then my son came home with TWO cakes last night....sabotage AGAIN. The kids and babies came by, and after we ate cake for dinner decided to really take the plunge and have pizza for dessert from my favorite pizza place. Back to the diet today, well, after I eat this piece of leftover cake for breakfast!  I didn't want them to do anything, especially since hubby threw that surprise party for me in the middle of the NJ Invasion last month, but they showed up anyway. At the invasion, my daughter and her husband gave us a trip to Disney for a week in September, mom threw in a day as Discovery Cove to go swimming with the dolphins and my son threw in a day at Universal. I can't WAIT to see what happens next year for the 50th!!!!!!! I think all of those that are turning 50 next year should all get together somewhere and have a massive haunters birthday party? Anyone in?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday. I have Boo-opoply now, you guys can come over and play now!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed your B-day. So.... Happy Belated Birthday Pattie!!!!!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!! Ditto !!!


----------

